
Ask HN: How can I become a different type of developer? - dev_north_east
Hi all.<p>I feel typecast. For my entire career I&#x27;ve been in C++ roles. In the course of this I have dabbled with other languages&#x2F;technologies but not enough.<p>I see jobs with &quot;must have x years experience with Java&#x2F;C#&quot; and I really think I could do it, but will I get screened out at CV time?<p>I&#x27;m learning C# in my spare time but how do I move from being typecast? Thanks
======
magicbuzz
I was a full time Python dev but the complexity of the work required wasn’t
interesting enough for me. I wanted to move into web dev. So in 2014 I sat
down and wrote an FTP/SFTP client in 100% Javascript (a plug-in for an
editor). It impressed enough people that I eventually moved into a web dev
role. If you write something that seems involved/complex enough, people will
credit you as being capable in that language.

